# Flynn, 14.2hh Grey Connemara, Norwich area



## Amy567 (7 March 2012)

I'm looking for my old pony, Flynn, he was sold to the Peek family near Norwich, you may have heard of them and him through the newspapers a couple years ago.

I just wanted to know whats happened to him 

Name: Flynn (Genuine Article)
Age: 12
Passport: BSJA
Breed: Connemara
Colour: Grey

Any information would be appreciated


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (7 March 2012)

If you're not already a member join the 'all things horsey norfolk' group on FB and post on there, very, very busy all with Norwich people so someone will know him on there I'm sure!


----------



## Amy567 (7 March 2012)

Thank you 

It could be a very sensitive situation though, so I'm trying to go about it in a sensitive way, I don't know if you heard about what happened to the girl the bought him off of me, Eloise Peek? I don't want to bring anything up.

But I'll give it a go 
Thanks


----------



## Amy567 (9 March 2012)

Found him  Still with the same family on early retirement apparently


----------



## dunkley (10 March 2012)

Amy567 said:



			Found him  Still with the same family on early retirement apparently 

Click to expand...


That's really good to know, glad you found him A xx


----------



## StarlightMagic (11 March 2012)

oh what a sad story, glad you found him x


----------



## Michelle Peek (2 May 2013)

Hi Amy , its Ellies mum here i just this second came across your message whilst looking for horse feed !! i guess you heard about our beautiful  little girl its still a nightmare for us but dont worry we still have Flynn he lives a very spoilt life bless his heart we all love him so much he was our daughters favorite thing in the whole world , you are more than welcome to come and see him if you would like to if not i could send you some pictures my mobile is 07787572255 & email is shellielouise@tiscali.co.uk please get in touch , i hope you and your family are well xx Michelle


----------



## Queenbee (3 May 2013)

Michelle Peek said:



			Hi Amy , its Ellies mum here i just this second came across your message whilst looking for horse feed !! i guess you heard about our beautiful  little girl its still a nightmare for us but dont worry we still have Flynn he lives a very spoilt life bless his heart we all love him so much he was our daughters favorite thing in the whole world , you are more than welcome to come and see him if you would like to if not i could send you some pictures my mobile is 07787572255 & email is shellielouise@tiscali.co.uk please get in touch , i hope you and your family are well xx Michelle
		
Click to expand...


Michelle, I remember reading this story when it happened and I remember that HHO was all saddened by such a tragic event.  I'm so very sorry for the loss of your daughter.  It is heartwarming to see that you felt able to keep Flynn... I read this thread and simply couldn't not post my best wishes to you and your family. X


----------



## Amy567 (3 May 2013)

Michelle, I gave up checking until a friend of mine said there was an update! I'm so thankful that you've got in touch, I still.miss him so much, more than any other horse or pony I've had. I'm at work right now, but I'll get in touch, I'd love to come and see him, he's such a special pony. I cried the second I read that you'd replied! Haha. I'm so.sorry about Ellie x


----------



## Alec Swan (13 May 2013)

Michelle Peek said:



			Hi Amy , its Ellies mum here i just this second came across your message whilst looking for horse feed !! i guess you heard about our beautiful  little girl its still a nightmare for us but dont worry we still have Flynn he lives a very spoilt life bless his heart we all love him so much he was our daughters favorite thing in the whole world , you are more than welcome to come and see him if you would like to if not i could send you some pictures my mobile is 07787572255 & email is shellielouise@tiscali.co.uk please get in touch , i hope you and your family are well xx Michelle
		
Click to expand...

What a remarkable gesture.  Well done,  Michelle.

Alec.


----------

